# VapeCon 2019 DIY Competition Results !



## Christos

In *First Place *we have @Green Ranger with the juice called "*DD Melons*"​


Spoiler: DD Melons



Target PG/VG Ratio: 40PG/60VG

PUR Watermelon - 6 %
FW Pink Champagne - 1%
TFA Dragonfruit - 2%
TFA Sour -1.5%
FA Fuji - 3 %
WS - 23 Black Ice - 2%
CAP Super sweet - 1.5%




​
In *Second Place* we have @Sareph with the juice called " *Coco-Pine Dreams*"


Spoiler: Coco-Pine Dreams 



Target PG/VG Ratio : 30PG/70VG

TFA Bavarian Cream - 2.5%
CAP Coconut - 1%
FA Fresh Cream - 1%
FA Meringue - 0.5%
FRA Pineapple - 7%
CAP Super Sweet - 1%





In *Third Place* we have @Steyn777 (Who's beard is looking a little sad this time of year) with the juice called "*Milk that Tart*"


Spoiler: Milk That Tart



Target PG/VG Ratio: 30PG/70VG

CAP Sugar Cookie - 5%
JF Biscuit - 3.5%
INW Custard - 3%
INW Shisha Vanilla - 1.75%
FW Yellow Cake - 0.75%
CAP Super Sweet - 2.5%
FLV Rich Cinnamon - 1 Drop per 15ml

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Results for the all entrants:

1. @Green Ranger - DD Melons - 36 %


Spoiler: Recipe



Target PG/VG Ratio: 40PG/60VG 

PUR Watermelon - 6 % 
FW Pink Champagne - 1% 
TFA Dragonfruit - 2% 
TFA Sour -1.5% 
FA Fuji - 3 % 
WS - 23 Black Ice - 2% 
CAP Super sweet - 1.5%


2. @Sareph - Coco-Pine Dreams - 14 %


Spoiler: Recipe



Target PG/VG Ratio: 30PG/70VG 

TFA Bavarian Cream - 2.5% 
CAP Coconut - 1% 
FA Fresh Cream - 1% 
FA Meringue - 0.5% 
FRA Pineapple - 7% 
CAP Super Sweet - 1%


3. @Steyn777 - Milk That Tart - 10 %


Spoiler: Recipe



Target PG/VG Ratio: 30PG/70VG 

CAP Sugar Cookie - 5% 
JF Biscuit - 3.5% 
INW Custard - 3% 
INW Shisha Vanilla - 1.75% 
FW Yellow Cake - 0.75% 
CAP Super Sweet - 2.5%
FLV Rich Cinnamon - 1 Drop per 15ml


4. @Friep - Wake and Cake - 9 %


Spoiler: Recipe



Target PG/VG Ratio: 30PG/70VG 

FA lemon scicaly - 6% 
TFA cheesecake graham crust - 1.5% 
JF biscuit - 1% 
LB Vanilla ice-cream - 4% 
INW custard - 1% 
INW yes we cheesecake - 3% 
TFA dairy - 1%


5. @StompieZA - MAN IN CUSTODY! - 9 %


Spoiler: Recipe



Target PG/VG Ratio: 30PG/70VG 

FE Mango - 4% 
INW Vanilla Shisha - 1.5% 
INW Custard - 3.5% 
INW Yes we Cheesecake - 0.5% 
FLV Vanilla Pudding - 1.5% 
DIYFS Holy Vanilla - 1% 
CAP Super Sweet - 1%


6. @takatatak - Da Beez Kneez - 6 %


Spoiler: Recipe



Target PG/VG Ratio: 30PG/70VG 

LB Vanilla Ice Cream - 5% 
VT Honeycomb - 5% 
FW Butterscotch Ripple - 2.5% 
JF Biscuit - 1.25% 
TFA Pistachio - 1% 
TFA Toasted Marshmallow - 1% 
CAP Super Sweet - 0.75%


7. @Adephi - Speaking Forren - 5 %


Spoiler: Recipe



Target PG/VG Ratio: 30PG/70VG 

TFA Bavarian Cream - 2% 
VT Coffee Milk Froth - 2% 
VT Arabica Coffee - 2% 
FA Cream Fresh - 1.5% 
INW Shisha Vanilla - 1% 
FLV Rich Cinnamon - 0.05% (or make 10% dilution and use 0.5%) 
CAP Super Sweet - 0.3%


8. @Chupacabra - Green Moustache - 5 %


Spoiler: Recipe



Target PG/VG Ratio: 30PG/70VG 

LB Vanilla Ice Cream - 6% 
TFA Pistachio - 3% 
FA Meringue - 1% 
INW Shisha Vanilla - 1% 
CAP Super Sweet - 0.75% 
TFA Toasted Marshmallow - 0.75% 
FA Mild Winter (Peppermint) - 0.07%


9. @Wesley - Cookie Co.(co) - 4 %


Spoiler: Recipe



Target PG/VG Ratio: 40PG/60VG 

TFA Acetyl Pyrazine - 0.5% 
JF Biscuit - 1.25% 
FW Butterscotch Ripple - 3% 
CAP Coconut - 1.25% 
FA Meringue - 1% 
FLV Rich Cinnamon - 0.20% 
CAP Sugar Cookie V1 - 4%


10. @Cor - Vivo Las Vegas - 3 %


Spoiler: Recipe



Target PG/VG Ratio: 30PG/70VG 

TFA pistachio - 3%
TFA cheesecake graham crust - 2%
HS French Vanilla Ice Cream - 1%
LB vanilla ice-cream - 6%
VT honeycomb - 6%
INW custard - 4%
DIYFS holy vanilla - 1%

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Christos said:


> Reserved for The Winning Juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches

Congratulations @Green Ranger, @Sareph and @Steyn777.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats to the winners and all that entered this great competition!

And thanks to @Christos for implementing all of this so smoothly and fairly - you sir are a legend!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Well done guys. The standard was extremely high this year. There is no shame in finishing in the bottom half.

Next year I will up my game.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

well done to all that entered

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Mmm , that #4 had me , loved it ,tnx @Friep

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Some great recipes and glad about my place in the list.

Great that you guys post all recipes and placements this year! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I would love to add a flavour profile/ description for all the DIY Juices if the entrants would like to send me one to attach to their creation!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Congratulations to everyone that participated this year, you made it very difficult for us mere mortals who had to taste and decide. And to the top 3, wowee, you had stiff competition.

All of them were superb and I am going to remix them for sure, rule 1 notwithstanding as soon as I can. Then I’m going to start up my pipe and enjoy them ssssllllooooowwwwwllllllyyyy to ensure I get the maximum sensation I possibly can.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Thanks for all the efforts @Christos your anti cheating system is awesome and well done on how you ran things. Thanks for the results and the recipes think it's an awesome change to things.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Congratulations to all the participants I have to agree that this was am extremely tuff competition every number was an awesome recipe and well done to everyone.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Well done to all... Level of juices are on another level

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Who were number 6 & 7 On Saturday? Those 2 were incredible, took me a good long while to decide which one to vote for, think I ended up voting for 6

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Stroodlepuff said:


> Who were number 6 & 7 On Saturday? Those 2 were incredible, took me a good long while to decide which one to vote for, think I ended up voting for 6


6 was DD melons and 7 was coco-pine dreams i.e. First and second place in the results.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Why did I have to see this thread!! Esp those spoiler tabs...off to fill my cart I go! 

Well done guys!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------

